# رفقا باللغة العربية ... من تعسف التعريب



## mrkhouli (17 فبراير 2011)

منذ عقود طويلة والدعوة لتعريب العلوم لا تفتأ تطفو على السطح حينا وتخبو حينا، ورغم كثرة المؤمنين بضرورة تعريب العلوم وخاصة العلوم الطبيعية منها إلا أنها لم تسفر عن شيء يذكر ولا يزال مفروضا على الباحث أن يستمر في الرجوع للمراجع والأبحاث والمجلات الأجنبية وخاصة تلك المكتوبة باللغة الإنجليزية للحصول على آخر ما توصل إليه العالم في هذه العلوم، والسؤال الذي يطرح نفسه الآن هو: لماذا فشلت كل محاولات تعريب العلوم في العالم العربي كله؟ والجواب هو:
1.	أن العلوم الحديثة كلها نبعت ونشأت وتطورت في الدول الغربية وعلى الأخص المتكلمين باللغة الإنجليزية منها، ولهذا فلا غرو أن تكون اللغة الإنجليزية قد فرضت نفسها لأن تكون هي لغة العلم بصرف النظر عن لغة المتعلمين الأصلية. وهذا هو بالضبط ما حدث عندما كان العرب هم قادة العلم في عصر الحضارة العربية حيث صارت اللغة العربية آنذاك هي لغة العلم بصرف النظر عن اللغة الأصلية للمتعلمين، وأكثر من ذلك دخلت المصطلحات العربية في كثير من بنائيات العديد من اللغات الأوروبية، ويستطيع علماء اللغات كتابة المؤلفات العديدة في الكلمات الغربية ذات الأصول العربية، ولهذا السبب نفسه نجد أن كثيرا من مصطلحات اللغات الغربية دخلت إلى بنائيات اللغة العربية ومنها على سبيل البيان لا الحصر كلمة كمبيوتر التي صارت عربية مئة بالمئة، وهي تخضع خضوعا كاملا لكل قواعد النحو والصرف من إعراب وإفراد وتثنية وجمع وتنوين إل آخره
2. وكنتيجة حتمية لتطور العلوم في الغرب فقد نشأت آليات لدعم هذه العلوم وأصلت لتوحيد المصطلحات العلمية فيها مثل القواميس العلمية Scientific Dictionaries والموسوعات Encyclopedia والفهارس Indices والهيئات والمؤسسات التي عنيت بوضع المواصفات القياسية ومقاييس وطرق التحكم في الجودة Quality Assurance/ Quality controls (QA/QC) والأيزو ISO وغيرها الكثير من الهيئات والمؤسسات، وهو مالم يتوفر لدينا بأي شكل من الأشكال، وكلها ساهمت في توحيد وثبات المصطلحات العلمية وعلي سبيل المثال لا الحصر فقد نشأت ANSI كأول مؤسسة أمريكية لتوحيد كود حروف اللغة في الكمبيوتر مع أول ظهور للكمبيوتر، وكذلك نشأت The World Wide Web Consortium (W3C) مع بداية ظهور الإنترنت وبذلك حكمت العالم كله في كل ما يتعلق بتخصيص المواقع ولغة كتابة المتصفحات وخلافه، وغيرها الكثير الكثير مثل IEEE و British Standard Specifications و British Code Of Practice إلخ ... إلخ. أما لدينا فالوضع مختلف تماما فلا توجد هيئات علمية قائدة وحتى هيئات المواصفات القياسية لدينا فهي غائبة ومنفصلة تماما عن مواقع وعمليات الإنتاج ولا تأثير لها في الواقع اللهم إلا توفير المرتبات للقائمين عليها، ألا ترى كم ينشر في الصحف عن شحنات البطاطس والموالح التي تعاد إلينا لأنها غير مطابقة لمواصفات البلد المصدرة إليه، وهل رأيت يوما أن مصر أعادت شحنة مستوردة لمخالفتها للمواصفات المصرية، وليس هذا غريبا في عالم لا يفرق بعض أساتذته فيه بين كلمة الفهرس وكلمة المحتويات فكثير منهم، و يا للعار، يستخدم في كتبه كلمة فهرس Index بديلا عن كلمة المحتويات *******s وشتان ما بين المفردتين ومعنى ومحتوى كل منهما، ولا أكاد أجد مرجعا علميا واحدا شافيا مستوفي لشروط المراجع سواء في المحتوى وشموليته وفهارسه ودقتها ومراجعه التي توضع لأغراض غير الديكور وبيان سعة الاطلاع، في أي علم من العلوم لأي من أساتذتنا العظام، واسأل في هذا طلبة الدراسات العليا وأساتذتنا الكبار فهم خير من يخبروك عن ذلك. ولهذا فلا يستطيع أي ممن حاولوا تعريب العلوم أن يجد جهة مرجعية يأنس إليها ويجد بغيته فيها مما يساعده على تعريب المصطلحات العلمية تعريبا أمينا ودقيقا، ولهذا أيضا فإن كل منهم يذهب إلى وضع ونحت واشتقاق ما شاء من المصطلحات التي يراها مناسبة ولذلك تعددت المصطلحات العلمية العربية بتعدد المترجمين.
3.	مع تطور كل علم من العلوم كانت تنشأ مؤسسات عملاقة لتطبق هذا العلم ومسايرة التطور فيه بل والمساهمة الفعالة في تطويره وتطوير تكنولوجياته مما أسرع في تطور العالم كله بسرعة فائقة لا يمكن لأحد مهما كان أن يلاحقها، فمثلا نشأت مع تطور علوم الميكانيكا والسيارات شركات عملاقة مثل فورد وجنرال موتورز وكرايزلر في أمريكا وشركات رينو وفيات ومرسيدس وفولكس فاجن ورولز رويس وكلها ساهمت في تطوير تكنولوجيات السيارات والمحركات والمولدات بكافة أنواعها، أما في الطائرات فشركة بوينج الأميركية وشركة الإيرباص الأوروبية وهما رائدتي علوم وصناعة الطائرات في العالم، أم في مجال الكمبيوتر فمع نشأة علوم الكمبيوتر فقد ظهرت شركات آي بي إم وإنتل ومايكروسوفت وغيرها كرواد للتطور في عالم الكمبيوتر وتكنولوجيا المعلومات، وغير ذلك الكثير من المؤسسات والشركات العملاقة التي ساهمت في التطور العلمي والتكنولوجي وأيضا في تأصيل وتثبيت المصطلحات العلمية كل في مجاله، أما عندنا فالأمر أوضح من أن نتحدث عنه.
4.	مساهمة الجامعات، إلى جانب مهمتها التعليمية في إثراء البحوث العلمية والتطبيقية وتعاونها مع مؤسسات الدولة الأخرى في هذه البحوث والتطبيقات، بل وتدريب أبنائها من الطلاب في مشروعاتهم على إنتاج الكثير من الأبحاث ووضع هذه الأبحاث موضع التنفيذ، ولمن شاء أن يرجع إلى قاموس كامبريدج الذي وضعه مجموعة من الطلاب في هذه الجامعة ليعلم مدى مساهمة الجامعات في إثراء اللغة الإنجليزية وتوصيلها إلى أكبر قدر من المستفيدين في العالم.
5.	مساهمة الدولة بالمشروعات العملاقة ذات الأهداف الاستراتيجية، وفي وكالة الفضاء الأمريكية NASA التي أمر كينيدي بإنشائها خير مثال على ذلك والتي لم يقتصر انتاجها على ما يخص الفضاء وإنما نزل كثير منه للتداول في الحياة المدنية العادية، أما عن الجيش الأمريكي ومساهمته في تبني أحدث علوم وتكنولوجيات العصر فحدث ولا حرج، ويكفي ذكر أمثلة بسيطة في ذلك حيث تبنى الجيش الأمريكي فكرة صناعة الكمبيوتر وفكرة الإنترنت وفكرة تحديد الموقع الجغرافي GPS وغيرها وغيرها من العلوم والتكنولوجيات التي أصبحت الآن في كل مكان وفي متناول الجميع مدنيين وعسكريين، والمفيد من كل ذلك هو أن الدولة بمؤسساتها العملاقة ساهمت أيضا في إثراء اللغة العلمية بمفردات جديدة وموحدة،
6.	مما سبق يتبين لنا أن الجهود التي تصدت لعملية ترجمة المصطلحات العلمية لدينا إنما هي جهود فردية في معظمها وقد غاب عن القائمين عليها أشياء مهمة: أولها أن العملية هي عملية جماعية بالأساس تهدف في مجملها إلى توحيد المصطلحات العلمية وثانيها أن العملية لا يتوفر لها المناخ العام الذي يعتمد على إنتاج العلم وتطويره وليس فقط تعلمه واستهلاكه كترف علمي أو وجاهة اجتماعية، وثالثها غياب الآليات والمؤسسات التي تساعد على توحيد ونشر المصطلحات العلمية باللغة العربية، ورابعها غياب المؤسسات العملاقة التي تساهم في تأسيس المصطلحات العلمية، وخامسها غياب الدولة بمؤسساتها عن هذه العملية وسادسها غياب الجهود الجامعية الحقيقية عن المشاركة في وضع أسس تنوير المجتمع وقيادته.
ومن كل ذلك يتبين لنا استحالة تعريب كافة العلوم، ولا حتى علم واحد منها، لأن من يطلب ذلك فكأنما يطلب تعريب كل مفردات نصوص الحضارة المصرية القديمة من مفردات الكتابة الهيروغليفية إلى مفردات اللغة الحديثة، أي لغة كانت، وهذا هو المستحيل بعينه، ومما يعزينا في هذا أن نذكر أنه كما لم تنجح محاولات تعريب المصطلحات العلمية عند العرب فإنها لم تنجح أيضا عند غيرهم مثل الألمان والفرنسيين والإيطاليين رغم محاولاتهم المستميتة لكتابة المصطلحات العلمية بلغاتهم واضطروا في النهاية للتسليم بأن لغة العلم هي اللغة الإنجليزية بلا منازع.
ومع ذلك، فيجب أن نفرق بين اللغة العلمية واللغة القومية، فكل دول العالم، رغم اعترافها بالإنجليزية كلغة عالمية للعلم، إلا أنهم يقاومون بكل شدة أن تطغى اللغة الإنجليزية على لغاتهم القومية في استخداماتها العامة واليومية، ولذلك فإنني أرجوا أن نوفر جهودنا بالالتفات إلى حماية لغتنا القومية في استخداماتها اليومية في كل المجالات الأخرى غير المجالات العلمية، وأن نقاوم موجة الفرا نكو آراب ولغات ال Chat، السمجة والمقيتة التي تكتب العامية بحروف لاتينية بشكل مقرف وسمج.
ولست ممن يقولون بالاكتفاء بما لدينا من مفردات اللغة العربية ومقاومة دخول مصطلحات غير عربية إلى اللغة العربية، ولست من المنادين بأن لغتنا تشتمل على مئة ألف أصل ومئتي ألف مشتق وما إلى ذلك من الكلام الذي لا يغني ولا يسمن من جوع، فأنا من المؤمنين بما قاله عميد الأدب العربي الدكتور طه حسين بأن اللغة العربية كائن حي يتطور وينمو كما ينمو الكائن الحي، وفي رأيي أن هذا التطور لا يتأتى إلى بوسيلتين هما:
1.	تطوير ما لدينا من مفردات لاستيعاب ما يستجد من معاني يفرضها تطور الحياة والعلوم والاختراعات الحديثة، ولبيان هذا المعنى أقول أنك لو صادفت امرؤ القيس وقد بعث في عصرنا هذا وقلت له "إنني قرأت في الجريدة خبر بعثك من جديد" لما فهم معنى ما تقول لأن الجريدة عنده هي جريدة النخل فكيف تقرأ فيها خبر بعثه من جديد، والمعنى المستخلص هو أن معاني المفردات تتطور بتطور الحياة ومدخلاتها، وليس على أي شخص أن يبذل جهدا في هذا الصدد، فالتطور يأتي تلقائيا ودون قصد.
2.	قبول ما يستسيغه الذوق العربي من المصطلحات الواردة من غير اللغة العربية وتطويعه وتحويله ليقبل أن تطبق عليه قواعد النحو والصرف العربية، ما أمكن لذلك سبيلا، وقد حدث ذلك بالفعل في مفردات كثيرة مثل مفردة "كمبيوتر" و "إنترنت" وغيرها، وأيضا ليس على أحد أن يبذل جهدا في هذا السبيل لأنه يحدث تلقائيا اللهم إلا رفض ما ير اه سقيما وقبول ما يراه موائما.
ويجب التنويه بأن اللغة العربية كانت دوما لغة حية غير منغلقة على نفسها، فلقد قبلت، في عصورها القديمة وحتى قبل الإسلام، مفردات كثيرة غير عربية وطوعتها لقواعدها، باستخدام أدوات محددة في نفس هذه القواعد، حتى صارت عربية فصحى لا تكاد تفرق بينها وبين العربية الأصلية، وقد أثبت القرآن ذلك، وهو قرآن عربي مبين، حين استخدم الكثير من المفردات الغريبة على العربية مثل دينار وقنطار (وهما لاتينيتان) وسندس واستبرق (وهما فارسيتان) ويأجوج ومأجوج (وهما صينيتان ومستخدمتان أيضا في كثير من اللغات الغربية) وكثير غيرها من المفردات العربية ذات الأصول الأجنبية التي عرفنا بعضها وربما بقي منها الكثير في القرآن الكريم لنكتشفه ونعلمه.
ويجب أن نعلم أن لدى اللغة العربية أدواتها التي تستطيع بها أن تستوعب غيرها من المفردات ومنها على سبيل المثال لا الحصر الإقلاب والإبدال وهما أشيع أداتين ساعدتا على تطويع اللغة العربية نفسها لتوائم مستخدميها من المناطق والأقاليم العربية المختلفة فيما يعرف باللهجات المحلية أو العامية، ولذلك فإن اللهجة العامية في إقليم أو منطقة ما هي، في رأيي، لغة عربية فصحى ولكنها مطوعة لأهل هذه المنطقة أو الإقليم، ونفس هاتين الأداتين وغيرهما الكثير يستخدم في تطويع المفردات الأجنبية وتحويلها إلى عربية فصحى.
ولذلك، فإنني أرجو من كل من يتصدى لموضوع اللغة واستخداماتها أن يترفق بها وأن يحنو عليها ولا يحملها مالا تحتمل ولا يتعسف في التشيع لها، فلن يضيرها أن تكون لغة العلم لغة غيرها، لأنها لطالما كانت هي لغة العلم عندما كان ابنائها هم رواد العلم، ولغتنا لغة عظيمة ليس كمثلها لغة، ويكفيها فخرا أنها لغة القرآن الكريم، ولغتنا العربية لغة حية شابة بل وفي عنفوان شبابها، قابلة للتعايش مع غيرها من لغات العالم تؤثر فيها وتتأثر بها، تعطيها وتأخذ منها، ولهذا، ولهذا فقط، فهي لغة حية دائما شابة دائما.


----------

